# Today is the day



## halectx (Jan 10, 2017)

Samantha is 9 1/2 years old and has lived a glorious life. This last year I have known something was wrong and took her from vet to vet, even Texas A&M, and no diagnosis. She has been panting heavily for a year...whether 30F or 90F. She loves to play, rub on you like a giant cat and lay in the grass....but the panting. Tuesday, her front legs were so swollen and she just couldn’t catch her breath. Went to the vet and found her chest is full of fluid and a tumor on her neck/chest. She’s having a good day today, the weather is beautiful and she’s in great spirits. At 5:00am this morning, she wasn’t doing so great. It’s so tough to know “when” but deep down I know I want to release her the the great healer who will restore her body so she can run and play again. The vet is coming today so she can go to sleep in her favorite spot by the couch. Today sucks. It will be the end of a long journey for her and I.... she is/was and will always be my shadow.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

So hard but right. Gather up the good memories that will both make you smile and cry.


----------



## halectx (Jan 10, 2017)

car2ner said:


> Gather up the good memories that will both make you smile and cry.


Thank you! I am definitely doing that and making some memories, too. Lots of car rides with the window down these last few days! I’m going to miss her!


----------



## Shane'sDad (Jul 22, 2010)

Very Very sorry ! I don't have the right words...there aren't any. The pain and grief is overwhelming at these times. Over time though the pain and grief give way ...to the good memories that rise to the top.


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

I'm so sorry. What a tough decision, but I hope you are comforted by your wonderful memories and by the knowledge that you're keeping her from suffering. They are never with us long enough.


----------



## RuthArt (Oct 25, 2017)

oh my, what a heavy heart to have to make this decision, but it is in her best interest to let her go
knowing that she has had a 'glorious life'.
I'm so sorry.


----------



## halectx (Jan 10, 2017)

It couldn’t have no have been more beautiful. She wanted to be outside all day yesterday, so when the vet arrived and gave her the ace injection, she settled down in her favorite spot under a tree in our yard. That’s where she went to sleep and it’s where I’ll spread her ashes, too. I am glad I didn’t wait until she stopped eating and drinking, she was still strong enough to play and have a great day. (Stopping for frequent rests to try to catch her breath, of course) 

My heart the is broken, and I can’t even think of any puppies right now... I just don’t have it in me. 

Thank you all for your kind and encouraging support. I know you all understand!


----------



## halectx (Jan 10, 2017)

Her last day


----------



## halectx (Jan 10, 2017)

Sam picked her spot and went to sleep under her favorite tree. I couldn’t have asked for a more perfect setting...she had a great day, Friday, and felt well enough to even play a little. I’m so thankful I have a wonderful vet who came to my house to give her peace in her rest.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Sorry about your loss. Run free pretty girl.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm so so sorry. What a beautiful girl.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

We all know it's the right decision...doesn't make it any easier. I'm glad you had a relaxed and peaceful ending for her...RIP Samantha! Healing thoughts for all who knew her!


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful girl. I hope all the beautiful memories will help heal your broken heart. Rest in peace Samantha.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I just saw your post. I feel the sadness. So sorry that you had to say goodbye to her. She was a beautiful dog with the kindest eyes. These stories are so hard to read. I loved the peaceful ending at home; the best gift you could have given her. Heal well.


----------

